# My 8 other pets (and pics!)



## nicodimus22 (Jun 14, 2012)

Guinea pigs (Butterscotch, Gizmo, and Moo)























American Toads (not yet sexed or named)
























Robo Dwarf Hamsters (TicTac and Hackeysack)















Leopard Gecko (juvenile female, still haven't decided on a name yet)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Where'd you get those toads!
I caught one in the wild and it pooped on me. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 14, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Where'd you get those toads!
> I caught one in the wild and it pooped on me. xD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There were hundreds of them on a busy trail that I often hike. I decided to save a couple of them from all the people stepping on them. They ate fruit flies for a few months, and now they have moved up to small crickets. 

Here's what they looked like when I found them:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Hmmm....yup...it's a cute overload!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Awwww! I used to keep American Toads....my cousin's backyard has the perfect habitat for them....babies would pop up everywhere you stepped. In the very back there was a clay soil, hilly area with old log remains (my uncle is a carpenter/wood turner) and if you lift a log, you'll surely find a toad.
I caught one that was around 1 1/2 inches long, and I named her Annabelle. I loved her so much....haha. I made little agility courses for her on my bedroom floor, carried her around the house, and made a special little home for her in a nice big kritter keeper. But after a week of having her I couldn't find bugs small enough outside or at pet stores (she wouldn't eat fruit flies either) so I let her go in my compost pile where there are tons of flies xD
I haven't seen her since....I mean, carrying her around the whole time wasn't too good for her, but she never peed on me....
After that I stuck with frogs that I found in the window wells around my house. Every day I would leave them in the compost pile for a few minutes so they could catch flies, and they really did. I actually turned one of the more moist window wells into a habitat. At one point I had 7 frogs  
Good luck to you and all of your babies


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Do they not pee on you guys? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 14, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Do they not pee on you guys?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


An adult toad in the wild probably would. Mine are so used to me taking them out to feed every night since they were 1/2 inch long little buggers that they don't pee on me when I pick them up.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Makes sense. I used to have wild frogs as pets, 4 of em. Some lady told my dad they would die if I didn't release them to hibernate so he forced me to release them. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

